# Columns with torches



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

This was one of my first prop that I built. I built two of them to have them on each side of the sidewalk. The first year, I had them close to the main sidewalk but too many people tried to touch them. So the next year I put them closer to the house, but still close the sidewalk that went to the house. I added some flame throwers so the will be at the corner of the house, away from everything. What do you think?










MOV02048.flv video by toyota4x405 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid728.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid728.photobucket.com/albums/ww283/toyota4x405/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ww283/toyota4x405/MOV02048


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I like fire


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, I think putting those away from everything is probably a good idea. Don't want to singe the TOTs or melt the vinyl siding

The fire effect is great.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Yea, this is the first time that I put the flame throwers on there and you can feel the heat a bit aways so I don't want anyone, or anything close to them. I should also let everyone know that the would is soaked with Dri-One fire retardent. So one of those boards you can throw in a fire, take it out 10 minutes later and it will look the exact same as it did.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job that is cool with the flame throwers. It would most likely be a good idea to use some kind of fence to block people from touching it. Don't want one of those costumes that they forgot to make fire retardant go up in flames.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Fire! Fire! Hee hee hee ... LOL

That is cool.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Hard to beat a good fire. I do agree with everyone else trying to keep lids away. They might get it confused with the fake flames they see at others. I know how dumb that sounds, but just go to the mall and you will understand. They really look nice though.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh, that is another thing I forgot to mention. Where the flame starts, it is about 6 and a half feet in the air. I am not too worried about kids trying to touch it, I just don't want them trying to push it over.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you give out marshmallows to the ToT?.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

fire fire fire fire fire!
when in doubt burn something!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Your columns inspired me to build my columns. I still have to build something to hold hurricane lamps or possibly flicker candles onto mine, though. They look great, by the way!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice columns and the fire looks great.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. I think it will be a great hit with the ToTs...now the parents......LOL!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

SWEET--- my car use to do that--are you using propane


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Yea I use propane. I use a seperate tank for each column just to make sure I don't run out but last year I ran both on 1 tank. But that was before the flame throwers so they will be back on their own this year. I have a how to but it is before the flame throwers also. http://www.angelfire.com/goth/clintshalloweenprops/Columns.html


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG!! Don't let my husband see that!!!! We'd have an ash pile left by the end of the evening!!! Him say, "FIRE GOOD!!"


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Pretty cool... I love the flame throwing part. Don't see many of those around!


----------

